# Projekt: Low Energy [Web]Server



## liqid (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, Leute!

Da mich sämtliche Free-Webspace Provider verlasen haben, und ich nirgendswo was gescheites auftreiben kann, hab ich mir überlegt mir aus den Teilen die bei mir rumliegen einen Webserver zusammen zu bauen. (siehe unten)

Mein Problem ist wieder einmal der liebe Mammon, sprich das Geld. Es geht mir dabei weniger um die Anschaffungskosten, als mehr um die Betriebskosten. 
Die Anbindung ans Internet ist auch kein Thema weil ich ja eine DSL Flatrate hab, die ist bei mir schon fest eingeplant. Worum es sich dreht sind die *Kosten für den Strom*. Dafür hab ich nur Studenten-Dollars.

Mein Ziel ist es daher den *Energieverbrauch* dieses Systems möglichst zu drücken - durch welche Tricks auch immer.

Dazu möchte ich mich mal (über längere Zeit) umsehen. Wer damit schon Erfahrug gesammelt hat, den bitte ich darum die mal hier zu Posten. Ich werde meine Erkenntnisse auch hier reinschreiben, dann können wir ja nein neues Tutorial zusammenbasteln.

Was ich habe:
Prozessor:           AMD Athlon (Thunderbird) 950 Mhz
Board:                   Abit KT-7 Raid
Speicher:             192 MB
Festplatte:            80GB Maxtor
Netzwerkkarte:    10 Mbit RealTec (Sollte für ne DSL Leitung reichen)
Netzteil:                300 W Channel Well
Grafikkarte           Nvidia Geforce 2 MX (Elsa)

Betriebssystem: steht noch nicht fest 
entweder Windoof 2003 Server oder Linux (gentoo oder debian )
Server Software:
Apache  2.x php (4.x besser 5), 
MySQL ; 
ProFTPD (FTP)(echt unter linux oder über cygwin)
evtl. einen SSH server

Die Betriebssystemfrage ist mir dabei besonders wichtig.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich dabei ein bischen unterstützen.


----------



## zeromancer (21. Dezember 2003)

Egal was Du von den Komponenten nimmst, die Du aufgelistet hast - alle verbrauchen zu viel Strom. Der energetisch günstigste Server wäre auf Basis eines alten Laptops - Du erwähntest Linux als OS? Wunderbar! Dieses auf eine alte Kiste rauf und ab geht's. Laptops (schon für unter 200 Euro bei Ebay zu ersteigern) sind anspruchslos in ihrer Wartung und selbst auf schwachen Kisten läuft Linux ohne Probleme richtig schnell. Und vor allem verbrauchen sie kaum Strom - die Netzteile haben im Schnitt höchstens 70 Watt Leistungsaufnahme - das mach mit einem Desktopnetzteil erst einmal nach 
In meiner Firma hatten wir Probeweise auf einem alten Fujitsu Lifebook (5cm dickes Teil  , Pentium 2 mit 200 Mhz, 256 MB) 10  Instanzen eines Lotus Domino Servers am laufen - ging super.


----------



## Sinac (21. Dezember 2003)

Da kann ich zeromancer nur zustimmen, wenn du dir Debian ohne KDE und son  installierst reicht n kleiner 133MHz Laptop auf jeden Fall, musst halt schaun wies mit Treibern und so aussieht, aber der neue 2.6er Kernel ist da ja recht freundlich =)
Dann schön Apache drauf und eventuell noch ne MySQL DB... Brauchste halt ne dynamische Domain, von http://www.dyn.ee oder so.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## nightdancer (16. Januar 2004)

graphikkarte kannst sicher rausnehmen (wenns ned grad onboard ist *gg*). bringt für den anfang mal was.


----------



## Erpel (16. Januar 2004)

Viele  Mainboards meckern übelst, wenn die Grafikkarte fehlt.


----------

